# Uncomfortable feeling in stomach



## lilym

My stomach feels really uncomfortable all the time. It started yesterday, or maybe the day before that. It just feels like there's something in it, but I'm not necessarily talking about the baby. It feels big, heavy, uncomfortable, and bloated. I eat something really little and feel like I've eaten a whole meal.
Also, sometimes I feel like there's a lot of pressure on my stomach, like actually being pushed down onto my stomach. It's so strange. What's causing this?


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I get that same feeling...IDK what it is either


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I've had it too, not for about 2 weeks but once in a while it comes back. I kinda wondered what it was too! I have noticed that I have to eat little things every 2 hours or so. If I don't eat I get sick and i can't eat a lot.. But the heavyness is normal. I asked my doctor and she said it's most likely just the fact that our insides are all squished up in there and now there's that extra weight in there to add more pressure.


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> I've had it too, not for about 2 weeks but once in a while it comes back. I kinda wondered what it was too! I have noticed that I have to eat little things every 2 hours or so. If I don't eat I get sick and i can't eat a lot.. But the heavyness is normal. I asked my doctor and she said it's most likely just the fact that our insides are all squished up in there and now there's that extra weight in there to add more pressure.

So if you were having it 2 weeks ago, that puts it close to when I'm having it right now. So, maybe this is normal then. It's so annoying. I feel really hungry, but I take 3 bites of something and feel like I can't physically fit any more into my stomach. I figured it's feel heavy and squished in there eventually, but not this soon. I figure I'd at least see a bump there before this started to happen.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yeah almos exactly the same!! I think that most weird aches and things are unexplainable during pregnancy because everyones bodys are so different. I've also noticed the last week I started getting Braxton hicks. At first it scared the crap out of me because I heard you don't really feel em it just tightening but I had little cramps with it too and I seriously thought something was wrong!!!! I'm strange though I think. LOL. I start typing in every weird thing I get to google! Hahaha


----------



## lilym

I think I've started to get Braxton Hicks. I didn't think it happened this soon. Every now and then I just get these brief feelings of pressure. I don't know what this is. Sometimes it's uncomfortable. It's so hard because Braxton Hicks don't even feel the same for every woman, so how are we supposed to know exactly what all of these weird little feelings and pains are?!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Skyebo said:


> Yeah almos exactly the same!! I think that most weird aches and things are unexplainable during pregnancy because everyones bodys are so different. I've also noticed the last week I started getting Braxton hicks. At first it scared the crap out of me because I heard you don't really feel em it just tightening but I had little cramps with it too and I seriously thought something was wrong!!!! I'm strange though I think. LOL. I start typing in every weird thing I get to google! Hahaha

I get Braxton Hicks too....and yeah...I looked it up on Google too


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahah glad I'm not totally crazy just reading on google


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Right lily?! I think I just need to stop thinking about it so much because I'm prbably gonna make it worse by over thinking!!


----------



## lilym

I just had one of the pains, again, don't know what it is. Ah, and now I'm having another. I don't know what this is, but they only last like 2 seconds. They build up, then go back down. I really wish it'd stop.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

It does sound like Braxton hicks. Ask your doctor at your next appointment


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah girls if you think you're having BH already, it's really important you mention it to your doctor/midwife. It's quite early for you to get them.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

vinteenage said:


> Yeah girls if you think you're having BH already, it's really important you mention it to your doctor/midwife. It's quite early for you to get them.

When I had my 12 week apt with my doctor, I was 13w exactly, she told me that if I start getting them in the next week of so that it's normal and not to worry. She explained what exactly they are and how they feel and never said it's early to get them.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> Yeah girls if you think you're having BH already, it's really important you mention it to your doctor/midwife. It's quite early for you to get them.

I thought it was really early for me to have BH, so I figured that couldn't be what I was experiencing. I looked it up and some people get them this early, but not as frequent as I've been experiencing these feelings. For a while it felt like there was nothing inside me, no baby, I felt completely normal. It was only around the time I was having these weird feelings that my stomach also began feeling uncomfortable and sort of expanding a bit, so I think it might have just been my body adjusting, not sure.


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Yeah girls if you think you're having BH already, it's really important you mention it to your doctor/midwife. It's quite early for you to get them.
> 
> When I had my 12 week apt with my doctor, I was 13w exactly, she told me that if I start getting them in the next week of so that it's normal and not to worry. She explained what exactly they are and how they feel and never said it's early to get them.Click to expand...

So maybe that is what they are...
Pregnancy is confusing.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilym said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Yeah girls if you think you're having BH already, it's really important you mention it to your doctor/midwife. It's quite early for you to get them.
> 
> When I had my 12 week apt with my doctor, I was 13w exactly, she told me that if I start getting them in the next week of so that it's normal and not to worry. She explained what exactly they are and how they feel and never said it's early to get them.Click to expand...
> 
> So maybe that is what they are...
> Pregnancy is confusing.Click to expand...

Lol everyones different. Just like some women never get stretch marks, others feel movements sooner, some have BH at 12 weeks, others never do or not until right before labor. They are "practice" though so idk why she'd think it was bad unless they were actual contractions.


----------

